# Looking for Trail Buddies near York,Pa



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Man,

If my horse was broke to ride and I had a trailer I'd be all about it! I'm in Harford county MD, only like 30-45 minutes away depending upon where in York it is. 

Good luck! You sound like a fun crowd


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Drifting! when you get your horse broke we can ride sometime. Dont worry about trailer. We have a two horse but a friend of ours has a 4 horse that we can borrow any time.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish I was a bit closer, but York is a bit of a haul (I am up in the Hazleton area of the Poconos). Hope you are able to find someone to ride with!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in Harrisburg, but no horse! I love the trails out at Codorus!


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

phantom yeah that is a haul. However, sometime I want to go ride in the Poconos. I hear the trails there are breath taking!

MuleFeather add me? We (myself or friends/family) are always looking for extra riders.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you ever been up to Blue Marsh lake? It's in the Reading area, so not all that far from you. 30+ miles of gorgeous trails. I used to do a lot of training there when I lived near Philly.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Have you ever been up to Blue Marsh lake? It's in the Reading area, so not all that far from you. 30+ miles of gorgeous trails. I used to do a lot of training there when I lived near Philly.


Never rode up there, No. We have fished there many times for bass. Never even knew there were horse trails! Now I do! Thanks for the info!


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

******. I am in Harrisburg, too. My leased horse is boarded in Mechanicsburg. I don't have permission to trailer her away from the area yet, but it might happen with time. Too bad. I'd love to have riding buddies that do more than ride in the arena.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> ******. I am in Harrisburg, too. My leased horse is boarded in Mechanicsburg. I don't have permission to trailer her away from the area yet, but it might happen with time. Too bad. I'd love to have riding buddies that do more than ride in the arena.


I hear ya! I have friends that are capable to riding on the Trails but would rather be in an arena...Ill never understand it...but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm fortunate that the owner of my leased horse doesn't believe in only riding in the arena, either. She hates it. We have a few trails on the property and I can take her out on the roads in the area, but it's pretty urban around my barn, and while I can road ride, it gets a bit hairy if you're trying to cross 81 or wanting to go beyond the quiet community roads around the barn--four lane surface roads or narrow shoulders with high mph. I don't think her owner would be comfortable with it.  So for now, I stay within the boundaries and dream of the day I make the leap to owning my own (hopefully within the next couple of years) again and being able to either ride to trails or trailer out to trails. I want to get into endurance, ultimately. So maybe then.


----------

